# 

## slawciol

witam, czy sa takie zawory które odcinają "rurociąg" wody który można zamykać poprzez centralkę alarmowa Satel CA4? alarm załączony, zawór zamknięty.

----------


## pablitoo

Jest ich mnóstwo ... 
- np tutaj - http://www.elektrozawory-sklep.pl/pl/ - te na 220V AC , 
http://www.elektrozawory-sklep.pl/pl...produktow.html - te na 24V DC .

----------


## slawciol

> Jest ich mnóstwo ... 
> - np tutaj - http://www.elektrozawory-sklep.pl/pl/ - te na 220V AC , 
> http://www.elektrozawory-sklep.pl/pl...produktow.html - te na 24V DC .


dzięki, kiepsko szukałem   :Wink2:  
pozdrawiam

----------


## panda

Masz jeszcze www.elektrozawory.pl
Ale gdzie byś nie kupował to bierz NZ (normalnie zamknięty). Przy NO możesz mieć pecha że wężyk pęknie albo cewka się zablokuje (u mnie tak było) gdy akurat prądu nie będzie.
Przy NZ ustawisz Satela by odcinał napięcie cewki po załączeniu alarmu.

----------


## chrobry

> witam, czy sa takie zawory które odcinają "rurociąg" wody który można zamykać poprzez centralkę alarmowa Satel CA4? alarm załączony, zawór zamknięty.


Też bede cos takiego montował i tez do CA4. Mam namiar na ten sklep http://sklep.elektrozawory.pl/

Czy bedziesz dawał jeden zawór na główną rure zasilającą ? Jaki masz piec ?

----------


## fenix2

> Masz jeszcze www.elektrozawory.pl
> Ale gdzie byś nie kupował to bierz NZ (normalnie zamknięty). Przy NO możesz mieć pecha że wężyk pęknie albo cewka się zablokuje (u mnie tak było) gdy akurat prądu nie będzie.
> Przy NZ ustawisz Satela by odcinał napięcie cewki po załączeniu alarmu.


Raczej jak uzbroisz alarm a nie po załączeniu.

Jeżeli kupisz NZ to licz się z tym że jeżeli braknie prądu a akum. centrali się rozładuje to ci wodę odetnie. Również jeżeli cewka się spali to tez ci odetnie wodę. 




> Przy NO możesz mieć pecha że wężyk pęknie


Co ma pękanie wężyka do typu zaworu ?

----------


## slawciol

Będę brał NO, alarm za zbrojony, woda odcięta

----------


## slawciol

> Napisał slawciol
> 
> witam, czy sa takie zawory które odcinają "rurociąg" wody który można zamykać poprzez centralkę alarmowa Satel CA4? alarm załączony, zawór zamknięty.
> 
> 
> Też bede cos takiego montował i tez do CA4. Mam namiar na ten sklep http://sklep.elektrozawory.pl/
> 
> Czy bedziesz dawał jeden zawór na główną rure zasilającą ? Jaki masz piec ?


tak, jeden na zasilaniu głównym domu. Piec 2 funkcyjny

----------


## mario0658

mozna tez zastosowac zawory tzw troj punktowe.
zasilanie na jeden kabelek to zamyka 
gdy na drugi to otwiera   i nie pobiera zadnego pradu w polozeniach krancowych , te NO NZ  to zawsze te 5W razy 24h razy 365 i sie uzbiera  :smile:   akurat na taki  jak pisze.

----------


## pablitoo

Typ zaworu NZ to dla mnie bezsens - czyli podczas pobytu w domu i normalnego użytkowania cewka cały czas pod napięciem / licznik bije 24h/doba / ...

Podczas opuszczenia budynku i uzbrojeniu alarmu cewka powinna złapać i zawór zamknąć - nie ma wody . To ma sens i uzasadnienie ekonomiczne - oczywiście dla takiego systemu trzeba przewidzieć większy akumulator w centrali w przypadku braku zasilania - aby zawór nie rozładował akumulatora i nie wyłączył centrali ...

----------


## mario0658

obojetnie jaki zaworek  zamontujemy , zawsze w ktoryms ze stanow bedzie pobieral prad ... 
te trojdrozne to biora w momencie  gdy zamyka lub otwiera  :smile:

----------


## chrobry

> obojetnie jaki zaworek  zamontujemy , zawsze w ktoryms ze stanow bedzie pobieral prad ... 
> te trojdrozne to biora w momencie  gdy zamyka lub otwiera


Masz moze namiar na sklep z tego typu zaworami ?

----------


## mario0658

http://www.sklep.insbud.net/product_...products_id/39

prosze bardzo  :smile:

----------


## pablitoo

> obojetnie jaki zaworek  zamontujemy , zawsze w ktoryms ze stanow bedzie pobieral prad ...


No chyba jest różnica - pobierać prąd 24h/dobę przez miesiąc niż pobierać podczas nieobecności w domu zakładając tych kilka dni w miesiącu kiedy nas nie ma i system zamyka zawór pobierając wówczas prąd  ...


 :cool:

----------


## panda

> kiedy nas nie ma i system zamyka zawór pobierając wówczas prąd  ...


A jak nas nie ma i prąd wyłączą to zawór się otwiera - czy to powód do radości że miesięcznie zaoszczędziliśmy 1,80 zł ?

----------


## pablitoo

> Napisał pablitoo
> 
> kiedy nas nie ma i system zamyka zawór pobierając wówczas prąd  ...
> 
> 
> A jak nas nie ma i prąd wyłączą to zawór się otwiera - czy to powód do radości że miesięcznie zaoszczędziliśmy 1,80 zł ?


Skoro zawór jest sterowany przez system alarmowy - to podczas braku zasilania jest wysterowany z akumulatora podtrzymującego zasilanie centrali - jak napisałem powyżej - jeżeli dobierze sie odpowiednią pojemność tegoż akumulatora to przez wiele godzin/dni takie zjawisko nie nastąpi .

----------


## panda

> Skoro zawór jest sterowany przez system alarmowy - to podczas braku zasilania *jest wysterowany z akumulatora* podtrzymującego zasilanie centrali - jak napisałem powyżej - jeżeli dobierze sie odpowiednią pojemność tegoż akumulatora to *przez wiele godzin/dni* takie zjawisko nie nastąpi .


Z całym szacunkiem ale to tylko w teorii ładnie wygląda. Zrób bilans prądowy dla akumulatora centrali (12V) zasilającego proponowany przez Ciebie zawór (24V lub 230V). Przetwornica? W bilansie uwzględnij wszystko co akumulator ten zasila, przy czym weź pod uwagę normalny system alarmowy a nie wyrób alarmopodobny proponowany przez firmy ochroniarskie. Załóż podtrzymanie awaryjne zasilania przez 24 godziny, mniej to już jest bezsens.
Zresztą OK, są zawory z cewką na 12V, przy średnicy 3/4" pobór mocy według producenta to 14W (1,2A). Porównaj to ze średnim (a nie maksymalnym) zapotrzebowaniem modułów centrali: płyta główna Integra 64 - 0,149A, manipulator - 0,024A, czujka PIR - 0,01A, czujka mikrofalowa - 0,025A.
Akumulator 17Ah (typowy do central) będzie podtrzymywał Twój zawór (i tylko zawór) przez max. 14 godzin, przy czym rozładujesz go do zera a zatem pójdzie na śmietnik. A gdzie reszta centrali?
Dobierz zatem do swojego pomysłu odpowiedni akumulator (gdzie go zmieścisz?) i policz jeszcze czy centrala potrafi go naładować.

Edit:
Centrala po to ma wyjścia przekaźnikowe żeby z nich korzystać. IMHO żeby to miało sens to postawiłbym akumulator samochodowy 60Ah z prostownikiem i układem rozłączającym przy spadku napięcia na akumulatorze poniżej zadanej wartości. Do akumulatora podpiąć cewkę zaworu i sterować z centrali przekaźnikiem.
I nie piszcie że u Was prąd jest zawsze - ostanie lata pokazały (i to na dużą skalę, wystarczy większy opad śniegu) że wcale tak nie jest i lepiej nie będzie.

----------


## pablitoo

Nie ma o czym dyskutować - polemika jest bez sensu - każdy robi jak uważa - ja napisałem jak wg mnie jest najrozsądnie to zrobić - i tak ja bym zrobił - nawet wyliczone przez Ciebie 14 godzin to kuuupa czasu - zresztą - jak ja opuszczam dom ze wszystkimi domownikami na kilka dni to zawsze ręcznie odcinam media - jak dla mnie to automatyczne odcięcie wody przez system alarmowy jest pożądane jak wyjeżdżam do pracy a aktualnie nie ma w domu nikogo - max kilka godzin, lub jak zostawiam dom bez domowników na właśnie kilka godzin - wtedy jestem spokojny że włączając system alarmowy jednoczesnie odcinam dopływ wody do budynku - nawet jak w tym czasie prąd wyłaczą i system przejdzie na zasilanie z aku centrali - po 3 godz mam sygnał z monitoringu ze nie mam w domu zasilania / agencja ochrony monitoruje mi zasilanie w budynku / - i wracam skontrolować dlaczego i co sie stało ...
Ale jak napisałem - każdy robi jak uważa ... - nie moją intencją jest przekonywanie kogolwiek do mojej kocepcji ...
 - ale podtrzymanie zasilania na cewce zaworu NZ przez 24h/30 dni w miesiącu/360dni w roku - jest dla mnie conajmniej bezsensowne ...

----------


## pablitoo

> (...)
> I nie piszcie że u Was prąd jest zawsze - ostanie lata pokazały (i to na dużą skalę, wystarczy większy opad śniegu) że wcale tak nie jest i lepiej nie będzie.


Od trzech lat jak mieszkam w moim domu nigdy jeszcze nie zdażyła się przerwa w dostawie prądu dłuższa jak godzina / a i tak ta godzina była wcześniej sygnalizowana przez ZE / , normalne zaniki zasilania na mojej sieci to kilkusekundowe przerwy w dostawie .
Oczywiscie nie jest to żaden argument - ale nie ma co dorabiać ideologi do czegoś co może się zdarzyć a nie musi ...

----------


## panda

> polemika jest bez sensu


To nie polemika, to liczby  :smile: 




> - ale podtrzymanie zasilania na cewce zaworu NZ przez 24h/30 dni w miesiącu/360dni w roku


Podtrzymanie cewki 24h/30 dni to koszt 1,80 zł miesięcznie a przecież średnio jesteśmy poza domem 10 godzin dziennie (a czasem i dłużej). A wtedy cewka prądu nie bierze.

No ale fakt, jak mawiali starożytni - każdemu według potrzeb a koń po to ma głowę żeby myślał  :Wink2:

----------


## panda

> Od trzech lat jak mieszkam w moim domu nigdy jeszcze nie zdażyła się przerwa w dostawie prądu dłuższa jak godzina


Szczęściarz, mnie natomiast dotknęło:
[cyt] _czwartek 15 października 2009 08:02
Ponad milion ludzi jest bez prądu
Kilkaset tysięcy domów bez prądu. Na Podlasiu 95 tysięcy, na Mazowszu pół miliona, na Podkarpaciu 56 tysięcy, prawie tyle samo w Małopolsce. W niektórych miejscowościach elektryczności może nie być jeszcze dziś. To efekt ataku zimy, ale też fatalnego stanu polskich sieci przesyłowych._
Tyle że po budowie agregat 8kW został  :big grin:

----------


## pablitoo

> Napisał pablitoo
> 
> Od trzech lat jak mieszkam w moim domu nigdy jeszcze nie zdażyła się przerwa w dostawie prądu dłuższa jak godzina
> 
> 
> Szczęściarz, mnie natomiast dotknęło:
> [cyt] _czwartek 15 października 2009 08:02
> Ponad milion ludzi jest bez prądu
> Kilkaset tysięcy domów bez prądu. Na Podlasiu 95 tysięcy, na Mazowszu pół miliona, na Podkarpaciu 56 tysięcy, prawie tyle samo w Małopolsce. W niektórych miejscowościach elektryczności może nie być jeszcze dziś. To efekt ataku zimy, ale też fatalnego stanu polskich sieci przesyłowych._
> Tyle że po budowie agregat 8kW został


Ja mieszkam w Małopolsce niedaleko Krakowa - ale u nas / w mojej wsi /  problemów z prądem w tym czasie nie było ...

I jeszcze dla jasności - nie chodzi mi o te kilka/kilkanaście czy nawet kilkadziesiąt zł oszczędności jak zastosuję zawór NO - chodzi mi o to że nie lubię jak całą dobę coś niepotrzebnie jest podłaczone do zasilania , po co ma cewka zaworu cały czas się grzać i buczeć będąc pod napięciem tylko dlatego że ja wówczas chcę mieć wodę w budynku ...
Prund to nie zabawka dla dzieci - jak nie muszę to staram się nie używać go wcale . 
Jak dla mnie to zdecydowanie bezpieczniej jest założyć że przez te kilka hipotetycznych godzin jak nie będzie prądu i mnie w tym czasie w domu aku centrali spokojnie wyłączy dopływ wody , niż cały czas w ciągu roku mieć zasiloną cewkę zaworu tylko dlatego że chcę mieć wodę .


 :cool:

----------


## Tomkii

Elektrozawory pobierające prąd w jednym ze stanów nie mogą w nim być cały czas! Zanim kupisz - sprawdź. Zawory beznapięciowe też nie są bez wad. Wymagane jest co najmniej jedno przełączenie na miesiąc.

----------


## fenix2

> ... - zresztą - jak ja opuszczam dom ze wszystkimi domownikami na kilka dni to zawsze ręcznie odcinam media - jak dla mnie to automatyczne odcięcie wody przez system alarmowy jest pożądane jak wyjeżdżam do pracy a aktualnie nie ma w domu nikogo - max kilka godzin, ...
>  - ale podtrzymanie zasilania na cewce zaworu NZ przez 24h/30 dni w miesiącu/360dni w roku - jest dla mnie co najmniej bezsensowne ...


Też jestem tego samego zdania i wybrał bym zawór NO.




> Zresztą OK, są zawory z cewką na 12V, przy średnicy 3/4" pobór mocy według producenta to 14W (1,2A).


Więc jest to dodatkowa wada NZ. Wyjście z centrali pewnie nie da rade uciągnąć takiego prądu. A jak da to pewnie będzie się grzało, przegrzewało (24h/7). Jeśli zrobimy to na przekaźniku to taki przekaźnik tez będzie działał praktycznie te 24h/7 a przy takim prądzie tęż trochę mu się dostanie. Zasilacz centrali też "ucierpi" zostanie obciążony dodatkowym prądem 1.2A 24h/7. 


Z kolei przy zaworze który jest 3 stanowy musimy przeznaczyć na sterowanie nim aż 2 wyjścia z centrali. Nie jak w przypadku zwykłego elektrozaworu 1 WY. Czasem może nie być to bez znaczenia.

----------


## kolorado

> Z kolei przy zaworze który jest 3 stanowy musimy przeznaczyć na sterowanie nim aż 2 wyjścia z centrali. Nie jak w przypadku zwykłego elektrozaworu 1 WY. Czasem może nie być to bez znaczenia.


Moim zdaniem to jest właśnie najlepszy wybór. Konieczność wykonania kilku cykli w miesiącu to żaden problem - można to zrealizować w centrali (np. raz dziennie, w nocy).
Co do wyjść - no cóż... Zawsze można się wspomóc jakimiś przekaźnikami.

----------


## slawciol

WOW ale się temat rozwinął, każde zużycie prądu jest wiele mniej kosztowne niż zalanie domu przez pęknięty wężyk, to dopiero koszty (wiem o czym piszę). A i tak zamontowałbym NO. No a  to jest super: http://www.sklep.insbud.net/product_...products_id/39

----------


## civic9

> Od trzech lat jak mieszkam w moim domu nigdy jeszcze nie zdażyła się przerwa w dostawie prądu dłuższa jak godzina / a i tak ta godzina była wcześniej sygnalizowana przez ZE / , normalne zaniki zasilania na mojej sieci to kilkusekundowe przerwy w dostawie .


Szanuję Twój wybór i nie mam zamiaru Cię przekonywać do innego, ale z tą argumentacją to trochę bez sensu. Zakładając, że nie trzeba przygotowywać się na zdarzenia mało prawdopodobne, np. takie które nie zdarzyły się przez 3 lata - to przez te 3 lata ile razy zdarzyło Ci się włamanie (czy potrzeba systemu alarmowego, który mógłby sterować tym zaworem), a ile razy pęknięcie wężyka (czy w ogóle potrzeba ten zawór)? U mnie zero, więc wynikało by z tego, że nie ma sensu nic z tych rozwiązań.

----------


## pablitoo

> Napisał pablitoo
> 
> Od trzech lat jak mieszkam w moim domu nigdy jeszcze nie zdażyła się przerwa w dostawie prądu dłuższa jak godzina / a i tak ta godzina była wcześniej sygnalizowana przez ZE / , normalne zaniki zasilania na mojej sieci to kilkusekundowe przerwy w dostawie .
> 
> 
> Szanuję Twój wybór i nie mam zamiaru Cię przekonywać do innego, ale z tą argumentacją to trochę bez sensu. Zakładając, że nie trzeba przygotowywać się na zdarzenia mało prawdopodobne, np. takie które nie zdarzyły się przez 3 lata - to przez te 3 lata ile razy zdarzyło Ci się włamanie (czy potrzeba systemu alarmowego, który mógłby sterować tym zaworem), a ile razy pęknięcie wężyka (czy w ogóle potrzeba ten zawór)? U mnie zero, więc wynikało by z tego, że nie ma sensu nic z tych rozwiązań.


To nie była argumentacja za moją nazwijmy to _koncepcją_ - przeczytaj dokładnie co napisałem w kontekście całej wypowiedzi a nie cytowanego przez Ciebie fragmentu .

----------


## slawciol

> Napisał civic9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał pablitoo
> 
> ...


a i nikt nie czyta mojego postu, mnie niestety zdarzyło się pękniecie wężyka w łazience na poddaszu, dla tego chce się zabezpieczyć, a dla czego z alarmu? proste, dla wygody, by nie biegać do piwnicy przed wyjazdem do pracy i zamykać zawór, w nocy tez zbroje alarm po przygodzie sąsiadki, kiedy włamali jej się jak spała na poddaszu, buszowali na parterze, wężyk pękł jak byliśmy w pracy, straszny widok skutków. Warto sie zabezpieczyć jak się chce, i nie myśli się że skoro mi sie to nie zdarzyło w ogóle to w ogóle się nie zdarzy (czego życzę) ale różnie bywa zwłaszcza z wężykami których troszkę jest (kuchnia, kotłownia, łazienki) któryś kiedyś puści, niestety u mnie puścił.

----------


## panda

I wszystko fajnie, tylko gdzie w tym wszystkim czujki zalania?
U znajomych wężyk strzelił w nocy jak spali, rano zdziwienie - na parterze mają basen. Szlag trafił parkiet, dywany.
U sąsiada (jeszcze na starych śmieciach) było włamanie, co ukradli to ukradli, ale... w kuchni był kran wyciągany, przewiesili przez szafkę i odkręcili wodę. Dwie doby się lało.
Gdyby (i tu, i tu) były czujki to alarm zamknąłby zawór i wysłał sygnał o alarmie.

----------


## civic9

ok,ok,ale o po coś o tym pisałeś...
tak czy inaczej uważam, że w dyskusjach o tego typu zabezpieczeniach, nie ma miejsca na rozważania, uwagi czy jak to tam nazwiemy o niskim prawdopodobieństwie ich występowania. a nóż ktoś to sobie weźmie do serca i całkowicie zrezygnuje  :smile: 

btw, ja kupiłem ten z insbudu, ale jeszcze niezamontowany.

uwagi:
- obiecali że będą wyprowadzone krańcówki, a nie było  :sad:  niby se mogę sam dolutować, ale nie lubię.
- strasznie ciężko schodzi siłownik z zaworu - muszę do tego używać śrubokręta i młotka i czegoś jeszce. opieranie na tym awaryjnego otwierania nie wiem czy jest realne. a może to tylko mój egzemplarz?

----------


## pablitoo

> ok,ok,ale o po coś o tym pisałeś...
> tak czy inaczej uważam, że w dyskusjach o tego typu zabezpieczeniach, nie ma miejsca na rozważania, uwagi czy jak to tam nazwiemy o niskim prawdopodobieństwie ich występowania. a nóż ktoś to sobie weźmie do serca i całkowicie zrezygnuje


Owszem - to była moja argumentacja za użyciem zaworu typu NO a nie NZ .  :big grin: 
Dla mnie prawdopodobieństwo wyłączenia prądu akurat podczas mojej nieobecności i przez to zasilanie cewki zaworu NO z aku centrali jest o wiele niższe niż ryzyko uszkodzenia lub wadliwego działania użytego elektrozaworu NZ cały czas pod zasilaniem cewki 24h/doba 365 dni w roku .
Oczywiście piszę o elektrozaworze bezpośredniego działania gdzie cewka jest cały czas pod napięciem .

----------


## pablitoo

> I wszystko fajnie, tylko gdzie w tym wszystkim czujki zalania?
> (...)
> Gdyby (i tu, i tu) były czujki to alarm zamknąłby zawór i wysłał sygnał o alarmie.



Otóż to - tu tkwi meritum zabezpieczenia przed zalaniem  :big grin:  - szkoda że ja - gdy montowałem i uruchamiałem swój system alarmowy / oparty na centrali Integra 64 /  nie miałem takich możliwości - 3 lata temu nie było jeszcze w ofercie czujek zalania ...

----------


## Tomkii

> uwagi:
> - obiecali że będą wyprowadzone krańcówki, a nie było  niby se mogę sam dolutować, ale nie lubię.


Trzeba napisać o tym przy zamówieniu. Dolutują.



> - strasznie ciężko schodzi siłownik z zaworu - muszę do tego używać śrubokręta i młotka i czegoś jeszce. opieranie na tym awaryjnego otwierania nie wiem czy jest realne. a może to tylko mój egzemplarz?


No to jest niestety wada. Szkoda że nie robią wersji na 12V...

----------


## CzarekT

> Z kolei przy zaworze który jest 3 stanowy musimy przeznaczyć na sterowanie nim aż 2 wyjścia z centrali. Nie jak w przypadku zwykłego elektrozaworu 1 WY. Czasem może nie być to bez znaczenia.


To chyba nie tak, skoro on ma być sterowany i tak swoim przekaźnikiem, to ma stan on lub off niezależnie czy to elektrozawór czy zawór z serwem czyli jedno wyjście z centrali.

Używam takiego zaworu w sterowaniu obwodów c.o. i mimo że bez serwa chodzi jak każdy zawór kulowy - palcami bez założenia rączki nie obrócisz - to silnik działa już trzy lata po kilka razy dziennie bez problemów.

----------


## civic9

> Trzeba napisać o tym przy zamówieniu. Dolutują.


Ta, w ofercie na stronie jest napisane, że ma,
a nie że trzeba sobie zamówić dolutowanie  :smile: 

Drobiazg, ale potem dolutowywanie samemu, albo wyjaśnianie i przesyłanie do nich do nich w tym celu to już większy "drobiazg".




> To chyba nie tak, skoro on ma być sterowany i tak swoim przekaźnikiem, to ma stan on lub off niezależnie czy to elektrozawór czy zawór z serwem czyli jedno wyjście z centrali.


Są takie co mają osobne linie dla zamykania i otwierania - i tak ma właśnie ten z insbudu, więc raczej trzeba 2 linie do sterowania. Chociaż biorąc pod uwagę, że to ma krańćówki dałoby się jakiś przełączny przekaźnik, który by przy włączeniu dawał zamykanie, a przy wyłączeniu otwieranie. Napięcie by było podane cały czas, ale przez krańcówki pobór byłby i tak odłączony.

----------


## fenix2

> To chyba nie tak, skoro on ma być sterowany i tak swoim przekaźnikiem, to ma stan on lub off niezależnie czy to elektrozawór czy zawór z serwem czyli jedno wyjście z centrali.





> Są takie co mają osobne linie dla zamykania i otwierania - i tak ma właśnie ten z insbudu, więc raczej trzeba 2 linie do sterowania. Chociaż biorąc pod uwagę, że to ma krańćówki dałoby się jakiś przełączny przekaźnik, który by przy włączeniu dawał zamykanie, a przy wyłączeniu otwieranie. Napięcie by było podane cały czas, ale przez krańcówki pobór byłby i tak odłączony.


Dało by się zrobić ale zawór musiał by mieś swoje krańcówki. A to znów dodatkowa komplikacja.

CzarekT jeśli zawór jest ON i OFF to potrzebuje 2 sygnału sterujących. Bo jeden jest ON a drugi OFF.
Kolejną wada zaworów z serwo jest to że potrzebuje on określonego czasu na otwarcie i zamknięcie.




> I wszystko fajnie, tylko gdzie w tym wszystkim czujki zalania?


LIPA ponieważ jak Ci zaleje chałupę to już za późno.

----------


## civic9

> Dało by się zrobić ale zawór musiał by mieś swoje krańcówki. A to znów dodatkowa komplikacja.


Żadna komplikacja, ten z insbudu tak po prostu ma - właśnie o nim pisałem.

----------


## adi_

jestem w trakcie  jak my wszyscy budowy mam juz  zrobiona elektryke i pociagniete kable w tym tez do lazienki podejzewam ze instalator asm pomyslal o czukjkach przelewowych czy zalaniowych  zwal jak zwal  woda na podlodze ble 
 ale jak nie pomyslal to powiedzcie czy sa jakies bezprzewodowe  czy moge to zamontowac inaczej niz  na kablu i jaki alarm  bedzie dobry  do tego wszystkiego  pozdrawiam

----------


## CzarekT

> Napisał civic9
> 
> Są takie co mają osobne linie dla zamykania i otwierania - i tak ma właśnie ten z insbudu, [...]. Chociaż biorąc pod uwagę, że to ma krańćówki dałoby się jakiś przełączny przekaźnik, który by przy włączeniu dawał zamykanie, a przy wyłączeniu otwieranie. Napięcie by było podane cały czas, ale przez krańcówki pobór byłby i tak odłączony.
> 
> 
> Dało by się zrobić ale zawór musiał by mieś swoje krańcówki. A to znów dodatkowa komplikacja.
> 
> CzarekT jeśli zawór jest ON i OFF to potrzebuje 2 sygnału sterujących. Bo jeden jest ON a drugi OFF.
> Kolejną wada zaworów z serwo jest to że potrzebuje on określonego czasu na otwarcie i zamknięcie.


Mam zrobione jak pisze civic9.
Ja też zamawiałem zawory z insbudu i zawsze przychodziły z krańcówkami.
Nie wyobrażam sobie działania zaworu serwo bez krańcówek - pomiar prądu po zamknięciu zaworu - przy takiej sile ? Natomiast opieranie się na czasie zamknięcia zaworu przez centralę i liczenie  że nie przeciąży to silnika lub uszkodzi sprzęgła to chyba nie ta droga.
Zawór jest on-off - i pracuje na jednym przekaźniku, czyli napięcie jest zawsze podawane na ON lub OFF i to chciałem przekazać. Dla mnie akurat czas przełączania nie jest problemem, większym problemem było jak miałem zamontowany elektrozawór i okazało się że przy większym ciśnieniu puszcza mały przepływ wody.

----------


## Tomkii

> Napisał fenix2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał civic9
> ...


A po kiego grzyba?
Wystarczy jedna linia z centralki. Z niej sygnał np. jest napięcie to otwarty, nie ma napięcia to zamknięty. Podpinamy pod przekaźnik z jednym stykiem przełączającym, zawór sam się wyłącza po zamknięciu/otwarciu.




> Ja też zamawiałem zawory z insbudu i zawsze przychodziły z krańcówkami.


Krańcówki są zawsze w środku, ale jak ja kupowałem to można było (opcjonalnie) zamówić dodatkowo wyprowadzoną sygnalizację czy zawór się zamknął/otworzył. I o tym pisze civic9.

----------


## civic9

> Ja też zamawiałem zawory z insbudu i zawsze przychodziły z krańcówkami.


Ostatnia wypowiedź to był skrót myślowy,
wcześniej pisałem precyzyjnie - chodziło o wyprowadzenie stanu krańcówki, np. żeby do sterownika trafiła zwrotna informacja o stanie zaworu. Nie jest to najważniejsze w kontekście tego wątku, tak tylko wspomniałem.

----------


## szczukot

> Elektrozawory pobierające prąd w jednym ze stanów nie mogą w nim być cały czas! Zanim kupisz - sprawdź. Zawory beznapięciowe też nie są bez wad. Wymagane jest co najmniej jedno przełączenie na miesiąc.


No to chyba raz w miesiacu alarm zalaczasz ?
Wg mnie to najlepsze rozwiazanie tego typu zawor - bistabilny.

Fantom

----------


## fizo

> Napisał panda
> 
> I wszystko fajnie, tylko gdzie w tym wszystkim czujki zalania?
> (...)
> Gdyby (i tu, i tu) były czujki to alarm zamknąłby zawór i wysłał sygnał o alarmie.
> 
> 
> 
> Otóż to - tu tkwi meritum zabezpieczenia przed zalaniem  - szkoda że ja - gdy montowałem i uruchamiałem swój system alarmowy / oparty na centrali Integra 64 /  nie miałem takich możliwości - 3 lata temu nie było jeszcze w ofercie czujek zalania ...


Taką czujkę można z powodzeniem zastąpić 2 odizolowanymi przewodami, a w systemie ustawić je jako NO. Pojawi się woda, przewody się zewrą, centrala generuje alarm który podaje napięcie na zawór NO i wysyła SMS-a. Osobiście nie widzę potrzeby odcinania mediów "na zapas" gdy wyjeżdżam z domu.

----------


## szczukot

> Osobiście nie widzę potrzeby odcinania mediów "na zapas" gdy wyjeżdżam z domu.


Ale co na tym tracisz ? Praktycznie zerowe koszty wykonania, a potem jest troche plusow.
Po co mi czujka zalania kiedy wyjade ? Co mi z tego, ze bedzie wylo i zalewalo mi chate przez tydzien ?
A tak ? Jestem na wakacjach czy w knajpie i nie musze o tym myslec. Nie musze sie zastanawiac, czy kuchenke i zelazko wylaczylem.

Fantom

----------


## Stalabaza

Nie zapomnijcie dać (mimo wszystko) dodatkowego zaworu ręcznego tzw. by-passa. Na okoliczność właśnie braku prądu, uszkodzenia/zawieszenia zaworu, pożaru, itp.

Z tym pożarem to poważnie - kiedyś słyszałem o takim przypadku, że coś się zaczęło palić, gościu biegnie nabierać wody, aby chlusnąć na ogień - a tu d...a; woda nie leci. Okazało się, że zawór właśnie się przygrzał i zablokował dopływ wody...

----------


## szczukot

To jest oczywiste.
Kilka urzadzen w domu jakby nie patrzec powinno miec podtrzymywanie zasilania.
Glownie oczywiscie alarmowka ale nie tylko. U mnie jeszcze oswietlenie awaryjne (na LEDach), zawor.
Do tego jeszcze czesciowo pompy do CO i piec gazowy, ale tu temat troche trudniejszy.

Przy agregacie mozna do tego dorzucic np lodowke  :smile: 

Fantom

----------


## Browar

A ja mam nawyk że jak wychodzę z domu to idę i zakręcam   :cool:  I mam gdzieś przerwy w dostawie prądu, rozładowne akumulatory i awarie elektrozaworów   :big tongue:  Zakręcenie zawora ręcami - 1 sekunda, spokój  - bezcenny   :big grin:  

Amen

pozdrawiam

Browar

----------


## szczukot

> A ja mam nawyk że jak wychodzę z domu to idę i zakręcam   I mam gdzieś przerwy w dostawie prądu, rozładowne akumulatory i awarie elektrozaworów   Zakręcenie zawora ręcami - 1 sekunda, spokój  - bezcenny   
> 
> Amen
> 
> pozdrawiam
> 
> Browar


Za zone i dzieci tez tak pewnie odpowiadasz ? 
i nie pwoiesz mi, ze mniej czasu poswiecasz na ciagle zakrecanie/odkrecanie zaworu niz ktos to robi wlaczajac alarm (0 sekund).
A ten "reczny zawor" to tak samo awaryjny jak i eletrozawor pod katem "puszczania" wody.

Fantom

----------


## Browar

> Za zone i dzieci tez tak pewnie odpowiadasz ?


też   :cool:  




> i nie pwoiesz mi, ze mniej czasu poswiecasz na ciagle zakrecanie/odkrecanie zaworu niz ktos to robi wlaczajac alarm (0 sekund).


Powiem! Nie zakręcam/odkręcam go "ciągle" tylko jak wychodze z domu  :Roll:  




> A ten "reczny zawor" to tak samo awaryjny jak i eletrozawor pod katem "puszczania" wody.


Jassssnee   :Wink2:   A księżyc jest z zółtego sera! 

Browar

----------


## szczukot

> Napisał szczukot
> 
> i nie pwoiesz mi, ze mniej czasu poswiecasz na ciagle zakrecanie/odkrecanie zaworu niz ktos to robi wlaczajac alarm (0 sekund).
> 
> 
> Powiem! Nie zakręcam/odkręcam go "ciągle" tylko jak wychodze z domu  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Przecietny czlowie wychodzi z domu z raz dziennie na pewno. Czyli dwa raz dziennie biegasz zakrecic/otworzyc zawor. Wg ciebie to tyle samo czasu zajmuje co 0 sekund elektrozaworem ?

Czytaj ze zrozumieniem. Pisalem o puszczaniu wody a nie o np automatyce. Stawiam nawet, ze ten elektrozawor jest lepszy pod tym katem niz Twoj reczny. Bo jest on przeznaczony na ciagle zamykanie/otwieranie. A te reczne z zalozenia sa robione tak, ze jak sie raz otowrzy to lepiej juz nie zamykac, bo moze puscic.

Fantom

----------


## Browar

> Przecietny czlowie wychodzi z domu z raz dziennie na pewno. Czyli dwa raz dziennie biegasz zakrecic/otworzyc zawor. Wg ciebie to tyle samo czasu zajmuje co 0 sekund elektrozaworem ?


2 razy dziennie przejść kilka metrów i przekręcić kurek to rzeczywiście jest megawysiłek, który zmusza do szukania specjalnych rozwiązań...   :Confused:  

Elektrozawór nie dość, że nas z tego wysiłku wybawi to jeszcze będziemy mieć gratis "dreszczyk emocji" gdy prądu zabraknie (np. remont linii energetycznej - wyłączenie prądu przez 5 dni z rzędu po 8 godzin dziennie). W zależności od rodzaju zaworu albo się nie umyjesz albo będziesz siedzieć w pracy i zastanawiać się czy Ci już wężyk pękł czy jeszcze nie   :Wink2:  




> Stawiam nawet, ze ten elektrozawor jest lepszy pod tym katem niz Twoj reczny. Bo jest on przeznaczony na ciagle zamykanie/otwieranie. *A te reczne z zalozenia sa robione tak, ze jak sie raz otowrzy to lepiej juz nie zamykac, bo moze puscic.*


Tego to mi się nawet komentowac nie chce   :Lol:  


Browar

----------


## szczukot

> Napisał szczukot
> 
> Stawiam nawet, ze ten elektrozawor jest lepszy pod tym katem niz Twoj reczny. Bo jest on przeznaczony na ciagle zamykanie/otwieranie. *A te reczne z zalozenia sa robione tak, ze jak sie raz otowrzy to lepiej juz nie zamykac, bo moze puscic.*
> 
> 
> Tego to mi się nawet komentowac nie chce   
> 
> Browar


Skomentujesz jak Ci sie rozsypie (zacznie cieknac lub puszczac mimo zamkniecia). Mowie to calkowicie z praktyki (glownie na zaworach ala "Castorama')

Fantom

----------


## szczukot

> Napisał szczukot
> 
> 
> Przecietny czlowie wychodzi z domu z raz dziennie na pewno. Czyli dwa raz dziennie biegasz zakrecic/otworzyc zawor. Wg ciebie to tyle samo czasu zajmuje co 0 sekund elektrozaworem ?
> 
> 
> 2 razy dziennie przejść kilka metrów i przekręcić kurek to rzeczywiście jest megawysiłek, który zmusza do szukania specjalnych rozwiązań...   
> 
> Elektrozawór nie dość, że nas z tego wysiłku wybawi to jeszcze będziemy mieć gratis "dreszczyk emocji" gdy prądu zabraknie (np. remont linii energetycznej - wyłączenie prądu przez 5 dni z rzędu po 8 godzin dziennie). W zależności od rodzaju zaworu albo się nie umyjesz albo będziesz siedzieć w pracy i zastanawiać się czy Ci już wężyk pękł czy jeszcze nie   
> ...


Ciagle wmawiasz mi, ze 0 sekund (elektrozawor) to wiecej lub przynajmniej tyle samo czasu (i zastanawiania sie) co reczne dwa razy dziennie iscie i zakrecanie/odkrecanie zaworu.
A zamkniecie/otwarcie elektrozaworu wymaga tyle pradu co nic. Jezeli akumulatory podtrzymujace beda juz na tyle siadniete, ze nawet tego nie pociagna to chyba z 10 dni bez pradu by musialo byc. W realu taka sytuacja sie nie zdazy. Nawet jak przez kilka dni pod rzad nie bede mial pradu to wszystkie systemy beda mi nadal pracowac (chyba, ze ktos projektuje akku 1 Ah). Nie wspominajac o innych problemach przy ktorych elektrozawor nic nie znaczy (niedzialajacy alarm, brak CO i CWU itp)

Fantom
ps. Mysle, ze jestes jedynym (lub jednym z nielicznych), ktory wogole chodzi i caly czas zawor zakreca/odkreca. Inni maja elektrozawory lub zwykle ktorych praktycznie wogole sie nie rusza (chyba, ze w sytuacji awaryjnej, dluzszego wyjazdu itp).

----------


## szczukot

> Centrala po to ma wyjścia przekaźnikowe żeby z nich korzystać. IMHO żeby to miało sens to postawiłbym akumulator samochodowy 60Ah z prostownikiem i układem rozłączającym przy spadku napięcia na akumulatorze poniżej zadanej wartości. Do akumulatora podpiąć cewkę zaworu i sterować z centrali przekaźnikiem.
> I nie piszcie że u Was prąd jest zawsze - ostanie lata pokazały (i to na dużą skalę, wystarczy większy opad śniegu) że wcale tak nie jest i lepiej nie będzie.


Tu sie nie zgodze z jednym drobiazgiem - lepiej zamontowac dowolny akku AGM lub zelowy. Te mozna smialo wykorzytsywac prawie do zera i w wielu cyklach. Samochodowy raczej tego nie pociagnie i po kilku latach beda problemy. Dziaisj dobre zelowe akku maja gwarancji po 10-12 lat i po kilkaset cykli pelnego ladowania (moga byc nawet jakies akku trakcyjne, Troajny itp). wiekszy spokoj ogolnie za nie duzo wieksza kase.

Fantom

----------


## Darek G

A ja mam takie pytanie odnośnie zamykania dopływu wody.

Nie zdarza się wam zostawiać pralki lub zmywarki włączonej przy wyjściu z domu? U nas w mieszkaniu często pralkę włączamy rano przed wyjściem do pracy. Co wtedy?

Czy czujki zalania wychodzą dużo drożej od zaworów zamykających dopływ wody?

----------


## Browar

Moim skromnym zdaniem elektorzawór w domu ma sens właśnie z połączeniem z czujkami zalania i odwrotnie - czujki zalania jest sens zakładać jak się ma ten elektorozawór (elektrozawór NO i jak idzie sygnał z czujki to zamyka zawór...).

Jak będziesz mieć same czujki to najwyżej dostaniesz sygnał z monitoringu i zanim dotrzesz do domu wszystko może już pływać, a tak zawór odetnie dopływ wody i masz czas na dojazd.

Z kolei montowanie samego elektrozaworu, który ma się zamykać przy uzbrajaniu alarmu to totalny bezsens, który wcale nie daje nam pewności że podczas naszej nieobecności nie będzie np. awari prądu i woda nie popłynie. Rozwiązanie tylko dla totalnych leni którym nie chce się nawet kurka zakręcić...

Ale to moje zdanie   :big tongue:  

Browar

----------


## szczukot

No ja np nigdy nie rzykuje wlaczenia pralki itp jak jesem poza domem. Z jednej strony to wygoda (bo np nie halasuje mi jak jestem w domu) z drugiej to jednak za duze ryzyko. Zdazylo mi sie raz zalanie lazienki i  to w czasie kiedy bylem. Masakra. Nie nawet ze cos peklo, ale nie zadzial czujnik poziomu wody w pralce i lala caly czas az sie przelalo gora (tam gdzie sie proszek wsypuje). W ostatnim momencie zlapalem wode przed ucieczka na korytarz (a tam drewno, brak ziolacji w dol itd).
Zastanawialem sie, czy tego typu problemow nie rozwiazywac za pomoca krtaek sciekowych w lazience np. Ale malo to estetyczne, kolejny problem a i tak przy duzym peknieciu problemu moze nie rozwiazac.
Co do czujek zalania to tez podchodze sceptycznie. BAdzmy realistami - ona zadziala juz jak i tak cos bedzie zalane. A jak peknie np cos w miejscu gdzie nei ma czujki ? Przeciez rury mamy wszedzie. Nasluchalem sie juz od hydraulikow o takich problemach. I fakt, ze mowia, ze nawet producenci rur czesto zwaracaja kase za takie uszkodzenia, ale co sie czlowiek namecz np z pozrywanymi podlogami itp aby to ponaprawiac ...

Fantom

----------


## muzykant

> ...
> Zastanawialem sie, czy tego typu problemow nie rozwiazywac za pomoca krtaek sciekowych w lazience
> ...


tak zrobie u siebie

----------


## szczukot

Kolejna wada tych kratek jest to, ze woda z nich wyparuje i bedzie smierdziec. Trzeba pamietac o ciaglym dolewaniu do syfonu.

Fantom

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie Forumowicza

szukałem elektrozaworów na 12 volt(sterowanie bezposrednio z intergry) koszt bagatela.....ok 600zł

----------


## szczukot

> szukałem elektrozaworów na 12 volt(sterowanie bezposrednio z intergry) koszt bagatela.....ok 600zł


Jakiej firmy ?

Fantom

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie Forumowicza

> Jakiej firmy ?


??? zawór? nawet nie pamietam...

----------


## Tomkii

> Kolejna wada tych kratek jest to, ze woda z nich wyparuje i bedzie smierdziec. Trzeba pamietac o ciaglym dolewaniu do syfonu.
> 
> Fantom


Poczytaj o "suchy syfon". Nic nie śmierdzi. Tyle że te kratki tanie to nie są...

----------


## szczukot

> Napisał szczukot
> 
> Kolejna wada tych kratek jest to, ze woda z nich wyparuje i bedzie smierdziec. Trzeba pamietac o ciaglym dolewaniu do syfonu.
> 
> Fantom
> 
> 
> Poczytaj o "suchy syfon". Nic nie śmierdzi. Tyle że te kratki tanie to nie są...


no wlasnie...

Fantom

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie Forumowicza

eee tam...suchy syfon.... jakos mnie to nie przekonuje...

----------


## Tomkii

> eee tam...suchy syfon.... jakos mnie to nie przekonuje...


To przyjedź powąchaj - zapraszam. Każde pomieszczenie w piwnicy mam tak zrobione. Inna sprawa ile to kosztowało...  :sad:

----------


## odaro

...

----------


## wojgoc

> WOW ale się temat rozwinął, każde zużycie prądu jest wiele mniej kosztowne niż zalanie domu przez pęknięty wężyk, to dopiero koszty (wiem o czym piszę). A i tak zamontowałbym NO. No a  to jest super: http://www.sklep.insbud.net/product_...products_id/39


czy mozesz sprawdzić jeszcze raz na stronie Insbuda, który zawór polecasz - niestety link do zawora jest nieaktualny

----------


## szczukot

Na pewno chodzi o te zawory :
http://www.insbud.org/pl/produkty-76...lownikiem.html
IB-Qxx

Sam kupilem jeden z nich, ale jeszcze nie zamontowany

Fantom

----------


## wojgoc

problem w tym, że nigdzie nie mozna dostać tego typu zaworu o średnicy 1 cala

----------


## szczukot

ile to jeden cal w DN ?
Ale jakie to ma znaczenie ? Przed i po redukcja i tyle (zawor wiekszy niz rura)

Fantom

----------


## Jarek.P

No przecież sa na stronie Insbudu zawory calowe (DN25)?

I przy okazji: naprawdę masz na przyłączu wody calowy zawór?  Calowy wodomiar? I dalej średnicę utrzymaną na tym jednym calu? 


J.

----------


## wojgoc

strony ja umiem oglądać - co z tego, że jest skoro niedostepny i w najbliższym czasie nie przewiduja produkcji.
a co takiego dziwnego, że mam calowe przyłącze

----------


## wojgoc

> ile to jeden cal w DN ?
> Ale jakie to ma znaczenie ? Przed i po redukcja i tyle (zawor wiekszy niz rura)
> 
> Fantom


zgadza się, że tak można zrobić, ale może uda sie bez redukcji, jeśli bym gdzieś znalazł 1 calowy. 
 Pewnie walne gafe, ale w pesymistycznym wariancie uzywania jednoczesnie wody przez zmywarkę, pralkę, natryski, podlewanie ogrodu, mycie auta może sie okazać, że brak ciśnienia przez redukcję.
1 cal to 25DN

----------


## szczukot

No dlatego napisalem : zawor wiekszy niz rura. Czyli np DN32. I nie ma problemu ze spadkiem cisnienia itp .
Choc przy 4-6 barach jakie to ma znaczenie.  Ludzie maja DN20 i zyja bez zadnego problemu.

Fantom
ps. J amam wejscie do domu na DN32, a potem juz redukcje, filtry itp do DN20

----------


## wojgoc

jedyny dostępny obecnie to 3/4 cala c zyli DN20

----------


## szczukot

Jakie masz rury w domu prowadzone ? 
Naprawde nie wiem co by musialo sie stac aby DN20 to bylo za malo.

Fantom

----------


## martek1981

Jaki kabel pociągnąć od centrali do elektrozaworu? Jak podłączyć elektrozawór 230V?

----------


## Jarek.P

Zwykły instalacyjny YDYp3x1,5 wystarczy. Do podłączenia elektrozaworu 230V do centralki potrzebny będzie jeszcze przekaźnik 12V (zabezpieczony diodą).

J.

----------


## martek1981

A mogę w ten sposób? Przekaźnik przy zaworze w kotłowni, zasilanie też z kotłowni, a między przekaźnikiem, a centralą zwykły sterujący np. YTDY 4x0,5? Chciałbym aby zasilanie elektrozaworu było z obwodu kotłowni. Jakie są minusy stosowania elektrozaworów na 230V, plusy już znam: cena :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Możesz oczywiście. 
Minusów właściwie brak, bo jedyny, który możnaby brać pod uwagę, tzn konieczność użycia przekaźnika, znakomicie jest równoważona przez wyeliminowanie dodatkowego (i to dość poważnego w przypadku elektrozaworów 12V) obciążania zasilacza centrali alarmowej. Tylko musisz pamiętać o dołączeniu równolegle do przekaźnika diody (prostowniczej lub impulsowej)  w kierunku zaporowym. Jeśli nie wiesz, jak to zrobić - pytaj, brak diody niekoniecznie musi się skończyć dla centralki tragicznie, ale może, a dość kosztowne by to było. Zwłaszcza, że dioda jakieś 10gr kosztuje.

J.

----------


## martek1981

Mógłbyś mi to poglądowo naszkicować? Jakie wyjścia Versy wykorzystać i na które styki przekaźnika podłączyć diodę? Jaki typ przekaźnika polecasz? Ta dioda na służyć zabezpieczeniu centrali przez przepięciami? Będę bardzo wdzięczny za pomoc.

----------


## martek1981

Może chociaż mógłbyś mi to opisać :wink:  ? 

http://elkom-serwis.com.pl/przekanik...c-1p-rm83.html
http://elkom-serwis.com.pl/przekanik...elpol-din.html

Czy taki przekaźnik i gniazdo będą ok?

----------


## Jarek.P

Dokładnego schematu nie narysuję, bo nie znam twojej centralki alarmowej, ale tak, ten przekaźnik z tą podstawką będą dobre. 

Zaciski A1 i A2 to cewka przekaźnika, a z tego co widzę w wygóglanej instrukcji Versy, masz tam dwa rodzaje wyjść. Do wysokoprądowych możesz dołączyć ,przekaźnik wprost, z dowolną polaryzacją, pilnując potem jedynie, żeby dioda dołączana równolegle do przekaźnika została włączona katodą do plusa, a anodą do masy.
Niskopradowe działają jak styki zwierające wyjście do masy, więc przekaźnik dołączasz między takie wyjście a +12V (czyli np. AUX), diodę wtedy katodą do plusa, a anodą do zacisku dołączonego do OUT

A po drugiej stronie przekaźnika masz już normalne styki, dwa przełączniki, nie wiem, jaki masz zawór, więc trudno mi tłumaczyć, jak go podłączyć.

J.

----------


## martek1981

Czyli reasumując. Zakładam, że wykorzystuję wyjścia niskoprądowe (do wysokoprądowych mam podpięty sygnalizator), więc z centrali wychodzę dwiema żyłami, jedna z np. OUT3, druga z AUX (+12 V). Dalej wchodzę do przekaźnika na A1 i A2 (obojętnie na który styk?), do styków A1, A2 równolegle podłączam diodę prostowniczą, katoda tam gdzie AUX, anoda tam gdzie OUT. Z przekaźnika wychodzę trzema żyłami na elektrozawór?
Taki będzie elektrozawór:
http://www.elektrozawory-sklep.pl/pl...87_087004.html

Dzięki za cierpliwość :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Dokładnie tak, wszystko się zgadza i tak, obojętnie na który styk.

Z przekaźnika nawet nie musisz wychodzić trzema żyłami, wystarczą dwie. Zawór masz typu "normalnie otwarty" więc będziesz chciał go załączyć celem zamknięcia wody. Zatem potrzebujesz styków 11 i 14 (lub 21 i 24), do 11 doprowadzasz fazę 230V, 14 łączysz z jednym zaciskiem elektrozaworu, a N z drugim zaciskiem elektrozaworu. A centralkę programujesz tak, żeby w stanie uzbrojenia uaktywniała wyjście OUT3

J.

----------


## martek1981

Wielkie dzięki!

----------


## TINEK

> Dokładnie tak, wszystko się zgadza i tak, obojętnie na który styk.
> 
> Z przekaźnika nawet nie musisz wychodzić trzema żyłami, wystarczą dwie. *Zawór masz typu "normalnie otwarty" więc będziesz chciał go załączyć celem zamknięcia wod*y. Zatem potrzebujesz styków 11 i 14 (lub 21 i 24), do 11 doprowadzasz fazę 230V, 14 łączysz z jednym zaciskiem elektrozaworu, a N z drugim zaciskiem elektrozaworu. A centralkę programujesz tak, żeby w stanie uzbrojenia uaktywniała wyjście OUT3
> 
> J.


Witam
Mam pytanie, jak zabraknie napięcia U, to zawór się otworzy, czy nie lepiej jest zastosować zawór "normalnie zamknięty" ?

pozdrawiam

----------


## martek1981

Jeden i drugi ma plusy i minusy. Ja wybrałem taki ponieważ: do normalnej pracy nie musi być pod napięciem, w razie braku prądu mam wodę w domu, w razie awarii cewki, pożaru itp. mam wodę w domu.

----------


## TINEK

są to niewątpliwie argumenty, dziękuję za wyjaśnienie

----------


## Jarek.P

> Jeden i drugi ma plusy i minusy..


Zgadza się, dlatego moim zdaniem najlepiej do takich zastosowań sie sprawdza zawór z siłownikiem bistabilnym. Wymaga co prawda ciut bardziej złożonego sterowania, ale w oparciu o ten przekaźnik by się to dało zrobić, tylko połączenia byłyby bardziej skomplikowane.

Zawór użyty u mnie można sobie zobaczyć w moim dzieniku budowy (wpis z 29 grudnia), natomiast jest to coś takiego:

http://www.insbud.org/pl/produkt-109...wor,-DN20.html

Dodatkowa zaleta takiego zaworu to fakt, że pobiera prąd tylko w czasie zmiany pozycji, podczas gdy ten twój w stanie aktywnym żre 15W mocy. Niby niedużo, ale...

J.

----------


## szczukot

Dokladnie - tez taki zastosowalem (choc jeszcze nie podlaczony elektrycznie)

Fantom

----------


## szczukot

Tak dla potomnych. Znalazlem jeszcze taki zawor :
http://allegro.pl/zawor-kulowy-elekt...184502583.html

Troche reklama dla kogos,  ale nie moge znalezc tego zaworu na jakims www  :sad:  No i na dododatek za 2-3 miesiace link bedzie nieaktywny (allegro).

Plusem tego zaworu, w stosunku do insbudowego, sa dodatkowe 3 zyly. Mozna do nich podpiac kontrole stanu zaworu (otwarty/zamkniety)

Fantom

----------


## Jarek.P

Korpus napędu ma identyczny, jak ten z Insbudu. Podejrzewam, że te dodatkowe wyprowadzenia to po prostu wykorzystane wolne styki krańcówek - czyli, jeśli komuś to potrzebne, można ten efekt osiągnąć i na tym insbudowym, po prostu podłączając się do krańcówek - użyte są tam typowe, do napędu zaworu wykorzystane są styki NC, NO zostają wolne.

J.

----------


## szczukot

Tez mi tak to wygladalo. Ale nie rozbieralem nigdy swojego zaworu, aby zobaczyc czy cos tam jest wolnego

Fantom

----------


## mr_p

Ten zaworek kulowy z Insbudu wygląda bardzo ciekawie. Jednak jego wadą jest konieczność zasilania 230V AC. Jeśli to ma być system awaryjnego odcinania to w szczególności powinien działać na zasilaniu akumulatorowym - najlepiej z centralki satelowskiej czyli 12V. Znacie stare powiedzenie: nieszczęścia chodzą parami - sądzę iż zwarcie instalacji podczas zalania to wysoce prawdopodobny scenariusz.

Akurat znalazłem zawór kulowy elektryczny na 12V (polecam wyszukiwarkę obrazów Google) pewnej tajwańskiej firmy, model CXW 15Q, który zamierzam zamówić i zainstalować. U nas jest dostępny tylko w wersji 1" ale z redukcją nie ma problemu. Prąd pracy to 80mA tylko w momencie zmiany położenia. Dodatkowo są łączniki krańcowe z wyjściami do jakiegoś bardziej złożonego sterowania. Aby rozbudować ten eksperyment wstawię jeszcze łopatkowy czujnik przepływu - Insbud ma taki. Oczywiście całość za licznikiem ale przed całą instalacją budynku. System bardzo prosty - wpięty w we/wy centralki, bez przetwornic napięcia i osobnych przekaźników.

Myślę, że w takim systemie warto również sterować pompą cyrkulacyjną. W przypadku zalania taka pompka przypuszczam, iż może opróżnić zasobnik jeśli przykładowo pęknie akurat wężyk z ciepłą wodą. Poza tym samo sterowanie pompą powiązane z czujką ruchu w łazience i kuchnii przyda się na codzień. Tutaj oczywiście dojdzie przekaźnik.

Ciekaw jestem jakości tego zaworu. Gdy uruchomię ten system to podzielę się doświadczeniami.

----------


## cysterniarz

Trochę odkopię temat.
Jestem na etapie szukania elektrozaworu do wody aby integra64 w momencie uzbrajania zamykała mi wejście wody do domu.

- elektrozawór 12v
Wszystko fajnie, podłacza się go pod centralkę i nie martwimy się, że akurat zabraknie prądu w sieci, ale... zawór łyka 1,2A. Po jakimś czasie zrujnowałoby mi akumulator i zaczęły by się jaja z cała instalacją alarmową. System byłby strasznie obciążony. Nie mówiąc już o fakcie, że w przypadku uzbrojenia i wystąpienia braku prądu po 10h mam z akumulatora trupa - bezpowrotnie. Następna kwestia że cewka pobiera 14v, w skali roku (9h dziennie) robi się niezłe zużycie. Pytanie czy po dłuższym czasie użytkowania cewki by nie trafiło przy takim użytkowaniu 9h x 5dni w tyg.
- to rozwiązanie odpada-

-elektrozawór 230v
Podłączamy do sieci 230v a z centralki tylko impuls. Centrali alarmowej nie obciąża ale... Uzbrajamy centralę, zawór dostaje impuls i się zamyka. Mając zawór NO, przy braku prądu zawór się otwiera i cały nasz trud o kant d... jak akurat walnie gdzieś wężyk i się poleje. Zatem do takiego zestawu trzeba by dokupić dodatkowy aku z zasilaczem do podtrzymania zaworu jakby padł prąd.
-do rozważenia, w zależności od ceny bistabilnego-

-zawór bistabilny
No i to rozwiązanie chyba najbardziej mnie przekonuje bo prąd łyka tylko w momencie przełączania. Nie pożera prądu przez kilka godz., nie martwi nas brak prądu w sieci.
Czy zakładaliście taki zawór u sibie, jak to się sprawdza ? Działa bezproblemowo? 

pozdr
pawel

----------


## brunet wieczorową

> (...)
> -elektrozawór 230v
> Podłączamy do sieci 230v a z centralki tylko impuls. Centrali alarmowej nie obciąża ale... Uzbrajamy centralę, zawór dostaje impuls i się zamyka. Mając zawór NO, przy braku prądu zawór się otwiera i cały nasz trud o kant d... jak akurat walnie gdzieś wężyk i się poleje. 
> (...)


Jak często wyłączają Ci prąd? Prawdopodobieństwo, że wyłączą Ci prąd akurat wtedy gdy padnie wężyk jest znikome, bliskie zeru.

----------


## cysterniarz

> Jak często wyłączają Ci prąd? Prawdopodobieństwo, że wyłączą Ci prąd akurat wtedy gdy padnie wężyk jest znikome, bliskie zeru.


W moim rejonie bardzo często. Mieszkam przy lesie, linie są napowietrzne, często coś spada i zrywa, a zimą średnio raz w tyg po kilka godzin nie ma. 

Możecie polecić jakiś sklep z bistabilnymi bo w insbudzie mają niedostępne.

----------


## TINEK

Mam taki właśnie bistabilny, zawór napędza silniczek, pobiera prąd tylko gdy otwiera i zamyka, kilka miesięcy działa i jest OK

----------


## mr_p

> W moim rejonie bardzo często. Mieszkam przy lesie, linie są napowietrzne, często coś spada i zrywa, a zimą średnio raz w tyg po kilka godzin nie ma. 
> 
> Możecie polecić jakiś sklep z bistabilnymi bo w insbudzie mają niedostępne.


Ten o którym wspomniałem to zawór bistabilny, mam go już zainstalowanego na rurze wejściowej za licznikiem, testowałem z zasilaczem 12V/0.5A - działa. To dokładnie ten: http://sklep.magnus-larsen.pl/zawor-...q-1-p-611.html . Jednak na Allegro znalazłem za połowę ceny i kupiłem odrazu dwa, sklep to proxima.pl . Nie wystawiają go już ale myślę, że warto się z nimi skontaktować.

Zawór potrzebuje ok 3 sek do pełnego otwarcia lub zamknięcia. Wg instrukcji potrzebny prąd to 80mA. Po uzyskaniu stanu zadziałają wyłączniki krańcowe i użycie prądu ustaje. We wrześniu mam zamiar podpiąć go pod centralkę Integra 128 WRL. Jedna uwaga: występuje on w kilku wersjach m.in. 230V, 24V etc, warto się upewnić u sprzedawcy, że oferowany to 12V DC.

Podsumowując kierowałem się tym by nie komplikować systemu i wykluczyć wady oraz ewentualności o których wspominasz. Dla urozmaicenia zakupiłem też czujnik przepływu: http://www.insbud.org/pl/produkt-857...wu-cieczy.html ale gdzieś mi się blaszki zapodziały w budowlanym bałaganie  :sad:

----------


## Jarek.P

> Czy zakładaliście taki zawór u sibie, jak to się sprawdza ? Działa bezproblemowo?




J.

----------


## cysterniarz

Dzięki za info.
 Znalazłem jedynie coś takiego w rozsądnej cenie http://www.primadom.eu/pl/p/DV-2-Zaw...ilownikiem/160
W insbudzie już nie mają i nie wiedzą kiedy dostaną. 
Nie wiem co to za firma tego z linka i na ile toto bezawaryjne i trwałe. 
Jutro pojeżdżę po sklepach firmowych i zobacze jakie tam ceny.

Pozostaje jeszcze zakup przekaźnika do wysterowania fazy na 2 druty  przez integre.

----------


## szczukot

No i po dwoch latach uzytkowania zawor z insbudu zaczal cieknac !! A uruchamiany byl naprawde spordycznie. Wiec z doswiadczenia - nie polecam.
Musze kupic cos nowego  :sad: 

Chyba pozostaje ten z primadomu. Musze miec na 230v, a ten z proximy jest na 12v.

Fantom

----------


## Jarek.P

A z ciekawości - co w nim właściwie ciecze? Jego część robocza to najzwyklejszy w świecie zawór kulowy, jeśli nie jest pęknięty, to cieknąć w zasadzie nie ma chyba prawa?

J.

----------


## szczukot

Cieknie od gory przy tym co sie przekreca. I to ostro leci. Musze szukac pozycji w ktorej jest na tyle ok, ze nie kapie.

Fantom

----------


## Jarek.P

Ciekawe... plastik naokoło kuli się wytarł? To by świadczyło, że zawór jako taki jest wyjątkowo badziewny. Ale cóż, taki jest, taki (u mnie) zostanie, najwyżej z czasem, gdyby mój też zaczął przeciekać, spróbuję przemontować sam napęd na inny zawór kulowy, jakiegoś renomowanego producenta. Co prawda te popularne nie mają kołnierza do mocowania napędu, ale coś się wymyśli  :smile: 

J.

----------


## pawel_l

> No i po dwoch latach uzytkowania zawor z insbudu zaczal cieknac !! A uruchamiany byl naprawde spordycznie.


Odświeżam temat bo sam zaczynam szukac czegoś sensownego.

Swoja drogą na stronie insbudu jest napisane nt. przecieków i ich niwelowania
http://www.insbud.org/pl/produkt-109...wor,-DN20.html

Ja zastanawiam się czy podpiąc sterowanie pod alarm czy zrobić automat odcinający po przekręceniu zamka w drzwiach.

----------


## szczukot

Co znaczy dlawik M12 ? Czy jest to rozmiar ? 
Na moje oko to moze byc 13tka -wiec moze faktycznie to 12. 
Ale nie mam pojecia, gdzie kupic taki klucz nasadowy 12, aby tam wszedl. Miedzy tym 'dlawikiem' a sciankami moze z 1 mm jest.

I jakos u mnie, zawor jest otwarty/zamkniety w ionnych pozycjach trzpienia niz pokazuja na schematach.

Chinski szmelc.

Fantom

----------


## przemooo33

Witam serdecznie ,


Jestem na etapie instalowania w domu jednorodzinnym ( parter i użytkowe poddasze ) instalacji wodnej ( rury pex ) i kanalizacji wodnej .
W moim założeniu na obecną chwilę chciałbym zainstalować w każdym z pomieszczeń ( bo chyba tam najlepiej ale tego nie wiem jeszcze ,dopoki nie pojawi sie hydraulik na budowie nie umiem tego sprecyzować ) 
Generalnie chodzi o to że w pomieszczeniach : 

parter/kuchnia  
parter/ łazienka 

góra/łazienka 1
góra/łazienka 2
góra/pralnia 

będą czujniki zalania (połaczone do sterownika plc )  ,które w razie zalania któregoś z pomiesczeń gdzie wystepuje woda dadzą taką informację ,ale chciałbym także aby oprócz alarmu wywołanego przez czujnik zalania , elektrozawór zamknął dopływ wody ( znajomy niestety miał taki przypadek,na górze domu pękł mu przewód z wodą doprowadzający do pralki i niestety po kilku godzinach katastrofa wszystko zalane ,kilka podwieszanych sufitów runeło na dół  )
Dlatego chcąć uniknąć takiej sytuacji chciałbym taki system alarmowy i jednocześnie zapobiegawczy zamontować .

Niestety nie wiem jak to do końca zrealizować ,

-jakich elektrozaworów użyć ,naliczyłem ich 5 sztuk bo tyle jest pomieszczeń gdzie występuje zagrożenie z zalaniem ,a nie chcę pozbawiać wody całego domu gdyby coś się wydarzyło 

-jakim napięciem są zasilane takie zawory ?
-czytałem coś o tym,że jest jakiś duży problem gdy brakuje zasilania czy to prawda ,że wtedy automatycznie zamykają dopływ wody ?

-zakładam,że do każdego miejsca gdzie taki elektrozawór będzie zamontowany ,należy doprowadzić zasilanie ?

Proszę o pomoć i odpowiedz na moje wątpliwości ,z góry bardzo dziękuję

----------


## Jarek.P

Elektrozawór to dość droga impreza, ty chcesz ich użyć pięć. Do tego dochodzi kwestia  okablowania (co akurat nie musi być dużym problemem) i sama jego lokalizacja (szybka burza mózgów: gdzie zainstalować elektrozawór w łazience?). Jedno pytanie: dlaczego tych elektrozaworów chcesz dać aż pięć? "nie chcę pozbawiać wody całego domu gdyby coś się wydarzyło ." Czyli, dopuszczasz sytuację, w której w jednej łazience jest powódź i automatyka odcina wodę, a w drugiej w tym czasie spokojnie ktoś się kąpie? 

Moim zdaniem niepotrzebnie komplikujesz sobie życie dla wątpliwego profitu. Powódź w domu jest na tyle "dużym" zdarzeniem, że spokojnie mogłaby się wiązać z odcięciem wody dla całego domu, jednym, centralnie umieszczonym elektrozaworem, zapewne gdzieś w kotłowni.

Elektrozawory są różne i reszta pytań ma odpowiedzi zależne od tego, jaki wybierzesz. Lubiany tu w tym wątku Idmar wymaga od sterującej nim automatyki  dwóch wyjść 230V (jedno na otwieranie, drugie na zamykanie), do samego zaworu trzeba doprowadzić przewód czterożyłowy (3+PE). Ten zawór wymaga zasilania tylko w momencie zmiany stanu, oba stany (otwarty/zamknięty) ma stabilne i brak zasilania wtedy mu nie straszny.

----------


## szczukot

> Witam serdecznie ,
> -jakich elektrozaworów użyć ,naliczyłem ich 5 sztuk bo tyle jest pomieszczeń gdzie występuje zagrożenie z zalaniem ,a nie chcę pozbawiać wody całego domu gdyby coś się wydarzyło


Bez sensu. Czemu nie odciąć całego domu ??

Fantom

----------


## autorus

Czy te zawory można tez stosować do gazu?

----------


## piotrek0m

Można i do gazu, też o nich myślałem, ale daruję sobie chyba... Elektronika jest zawodna. Wyjeżdżając na dłużej i tak należy zamknąć zawory gazu i wody, a żeby zabezpieczyć się przed zalaniem domu na co dzień, to wystarczy w łazienkach zrobić dyskretne kratki ściekowe i odpowiednie spadki... i na tym poprzestanę. Oczywiście czujka gazu podłączona do monitoringu jak najbardziej tak...

----------


## szczukot

Moim zdaniem czujki zalania to i tak słaby pomysł. 
Ja u siebie mam tak, że jak włączam alarm to zamykam elektrozawór. I tyle.

Fantom

----------


## autorus

To samo myślę o zamykaniu zaworu razem z alarmem. Nigdy nie zamykałem żadnego zaworu i jest ok. 
Zawory powinny się zamykać gdy jest zalanie , pożar ale to reku się wyłącza.

----------


## chris_w

Gdzieś w zasilaniu na instalacji wodnej można wstawić czujnik przepływu cieczy - to podpiąc pod alarm, jeśli zazbroimy alarm, a jest pobór wody to coś "nie halo...", wyjście przekaźnikowe można wykorzystać albo do powiadomienia, albo do elektrozaworu. Czujniki zalania są bardzo zawodne.

----------


## Sturmer

Odświeżę temat. Mam alarm Satel integra128  WRL, do tego będą czujki zalania, ale mam dylemat jaki elektrozawór kupić/ 1 calowy/ i jak to podpiąć pod centrale. Wolałbym na 230 V, bo nie chcę wydawać dodatkowo 500 zł na akumulator i zasilacz buforowy jak z tego opracowania:

http://www.e-alarmy.pl/wsparcie/porady.html?kid=1&id=48

Czy np taki może być i czy coś do tego potrzeba dodatkowo? 

http://www.e-automatyka.net.pl/pl/p/...-I-WTYKIEM/355

----------


## Jarek.P

Zasilacz to akurat najmniejszy problem, większym wg mnie jest fakt, że wybrałeś zawór "NC", który w związku z tym większy czas życia będzie non stop ciągnął prąd, żeby pozostawać w położeniu otwartym, natomiast każda awaria, każdy brak zasilania (przy braku zasilania buforowego) oznacza odcięcie wody. O wiele lepiej się w takiej roli spisuje zawór z oboma położeniami stabilnymi, kóry pobiera prąd tylko w momencie zmiany położenia.


Jak to podpiąć pod centralę? Taki jak wybrałeś wystarczy za pośrednictwem modułu INT-ORS, taki jak ja zalecam w sumie też, ale wymaga wykorzystania dwóch wyjść.

----------


## Sturmer

Dziękuję za odpowiedź. Pytań ciąg dalszy :smile: 

Zasugerowałem się wpisem Zbycha z wątku:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...eszcze/page273  post 5458 , można zrobić by-pass. 

A taki bistabilny na 230 V to jaki bo nie wiem jak go znaleźć, jakieś specjalne oznaczenia? I solidny, firmowy. I tak samo się go podłącza?

A ten przekaźnik INT-ORS to obowiązkowo , czy tylko w przypadku kiedy w Integrze wyjść zabraknie?

----------


## Jarek.P

W sumie...  bistabilny ma niewątpliwe zalety, ale ciężko kupić dobry, wspominany tu w wątku Idmar jest dość kiepski konstrukcyjnie i zdaje się, że od jakiegoś czasu trudny do kupienia. Zawór "NC" mi się nie podoba ponieważ cały czas ciągnie prąd, ale z drugiej strony - tego prądu nie ciągnie znów tak dużo, a ma swoje zalety, o których wspomina Zbych. No i takie zawory można kupić w bardzo solidnych wykonaniach.

Zaworu bezpośrednio do wyjścia centrali nie podłączysz, potrzebny jest pomocniczy przekaźnik. Albo moduł INT-ORS zawierający już takie przekaźniki na pokładzie.

----------


## surgi22

A ile przykładowo na 24h taki zawór NC bierze ? PS z drugiej strony to i tak jego praca zamieni się w ciepło - czyli w zimie mini mni grzejniczek z COP 1  :big lol: .

----------


## Jarek.P

Zależy od konkretnego zaworu, ale zwykle jest to kilka watów.

----------


## surgi22

Kilka Watów na 1 h   czy na 24 h ?

----------


## Jarek.P

kilka watów to kilka watów, to wartość określająca moc. Jeśli chcesz to przeliczyć na ilość pobranej energii w czasie, to mnożysz to przez ilość przepracowanych godzin w roku. Rok ma 365x24=8760 godzin, co nam przy powiedzmy 10W (0,01kW) poboru daje 87,6kWh pobranej energii rocznie, czyli przy cenie 55gr za kilowat wychodzi roczny koszt niecałe 50zł, miesięcznie ok. 4zł.

----------


## szczukot

> Co znaczy dlawik M12 ? Czy jest to rozmiar ? 
> Na moje oko to moze byc 13tka -wiec moze faktycznie to 12. 
> Ale nie mam pojecia, gdzie kupic taki klucz nasadowy 12, aby tam wszedl. Miedzy tym 'dlawikiem' a sciankami moze z 1 mm jest.
> 
> I jakos u mnie, zawor jest otwarty/zamkniety w ionnych pozycjach trzpienia niz pokazuja na schematach.
> 
> Chinski szmelc.
> 
> Fantom


No po roku ruszyłem temat. Kupiłem wąski klucz rurowy i dokręciłem dławik. Nie cieknie. Zawór trochę cięzko chodzi, ale jakoś jeszcze silnik elektrozaworu ciągnie. Znowu więc mam uruchomione odcięcie wody.

Fantom

----------


## sherif

PAnowie a co powiecie na zawory odcinające wodę przez alarm typu membranowego:
http://www.medynski.pl/elektrozawor-...7322b-3-4.html

są też w wersji 12V.
Zależy mi, żeby nie pobierał prądu przy normalnej pracy (NO) oraz nie ograniczał przepływu wody. 
Czy to dobry wybór ?

----------


## szczukot

Ale te o ktorych piszemy wczesniej sa lepsze. Bo nie biora pradu praktycznie caly czas a nie tylko NO, i tez nie ograniczaja zadnego przeplywu.

Fantom

----------


## sherif

Ten podobnie też z tego co zrozumiałem jest NO, czyli przy otwarciu nie pobiera prądu, jest jedynie potrzebna różnica ciśnień 0.2bara. Prąd jest zużywany przez cewkę w momencie zamykania. Przypływ właśnie nie jestem pewny.
W czym te wcześniejsze są lepsze ?

----------


## szczukot

No właśnie w tym, że po zamknięciu też nie pobierają prądu.

Fantom

----------


## sherif

> No właśnie w tym, że po zamknięciu też nie pobierają prądu.
> 
> Fantom


ok to jest pomijalne, uważam, że to często nie będzie potrzebne  :smile: . Za to upraszcza trochę instalację, bo raz że można zasilić 12V, dwa że tylko zasila się zamykanie.
Nie wiem tylko jak z przepływem, czy jest pełny.

----------


## edif

.

----------


## qrko

> No po roku ruszyłem temat. Kupiłem wąski klucz rurowy i dokręciłem dławik. Nie cieknie. Zawór trochę cięzko chodzi, ale jakoś jeszcze silnik elektrozaworu ciągnie. Znowu więc mam uruchomione odcięcie wody.
> 
> Fantom


I jak tam? Zawór dalej żyje? Chcę wstawić bistabilny do kotłowni zaraz za licznikiem i szukam czegoś co można by wykorzystać.
Ten z insbudu jest w tak dobrej cenie, że aż boję się o jego jakość:
https://allegro.pl/oferta/elektrozaw...3-4-9105512515

Ktoś zna jakieś ewentualne alternatywy?

----------


## szczukot

No o dziwo ciągle działa  :smile: 
Jakiś problem był z zębatkami, że przeskakiwały, ale dokręciłem kilka śrubek i dalej jest ok.

Fantom

----------


## dpo

> No o dziwo ciągle działa 
> Fantom


Masz może ten  własnie ?
http://www.insbud.org/pl/produkt-109...wor,-DN20.html
też się zastanawiam......

----------


## qrko

> też się zastanawiam......


Na allegro stówkę taniej.

----------

